# sephira llama colic y



## chickenzoo (May 23, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed her laying in shade not coming for hay. I had gotten new fresh hay and asummed she had stomach ach....and she layed cushed but switched sides often...then later with legs kicked out. Gave 3cc banimine. Later gave her CDT shot since she would be due next month. She seemed better later on walked a little...nibbled at a pine needle but didn't eat.I gave another banimine shot in evening. This morning she still was cushed...hadn't seen her eat...drink or poo..although she may have at night.... I didn't give anything. Later mid day she wasn't any better. I gave 3cc ivomec just incase worms may be an issue or something (she was womed with valbazen last month). Tonight she seemed worse and painful...gave 3cc banimine. Gave 100ml minerl oil by balling syringe. Pressed on her belly some.....She seems a bit better... but its holiday weekend....my vet is not llama savy.... not sure what else I should do..... also its very sandy here.....not sure what type of colic if indeed colic.... any suggestions...


----------



## chickenzoo (May 24, 2014)

Gave her some more banimine last night and some more oil by mouth. Found some sloppy poo in a pile near her...tried to put some in a bowl with water to determine if it had oil in it....possible but hard to say. Gave more banimine this morning anf call in to vet...still waiting. She will walk some...she is alert and chewing cud....but her belly was still upset an still looks somewhat bloated....


----------



## bonbean01 (May 24, 2014)

I know nothing about Llamas, but glad you called the vet and hope you get a call back soon!  Hopefully someone on this board can give you advice also!!!  Good luck with her and hoping for the best!


----------



## chickenzoo (May 25, 2014)

Thank you....  we kept watch with vet on stand by. She started feeling better and drinking. Not seen her eat much...but pine needles for some reason...but today she was standing up this morning when I first got up. She didn't get banimine today and even though she was still laying around a bit today....when it started raining she beat me to the barn....so I think she's doing better


----------

